# What about this oldie?



## Alias essSQuee (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey,

I have a 'good' condition old school Cadence A7HC sub amp that works perfectly, and only the most minor of blemishes on the chasis. I'm going to keep it, but what do you think people would offer for it? I still have the original box and manual, both are 'like new' condition. 

I've wondered for a while what people would offer up for this old school monster.


----------

